# Saturday....March 19th still snowing......



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

we were loosing the snow out in the open areas, until today. It's snowing like a big dog and we already have about an inch. Spring? I think not!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Um dont hit me- its been in the high 80's during the day and 60's at nite- heck just mowed the yard today for the first time.......i dont miss snow.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Please what ever you do don't send that stuff our way...heard tell the fellows below the Mason line need some wet.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looking out today, I believe we might be heading back to Spring mode! Mud is a ooozing!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Weather saying w/smirk grin..3-6 or 4-9 inch for we are on the line..wonder what ground hog burger taste like.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Put some cheese and enough mustard and..........:lmao: yummy!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Got rid of the snow i think, and now trying to shake the cold snaps its either 80 or 40 and cant level out.


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

We were choking on pollen until 3 days of rain with 3 more to go. Temps are a little cool 60- 40 


Panelman55


----------

